
Diatoms make 20% of Earth's oxygen and can double in population every 24 hours - ssalka
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diatom
======
konschubert
If we helped them grow, could they help reducing the co2 in the atmosphere?

~~~
qnsi
[https://themeaningofwater.com/2018/07/21/diatoms-in-the-
time...](https://themeaningofwater.com/2018/07/21/diatoms-in-the-time-of-
climate-change/)

